# Biotracking Report



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So I just got my report back from biotracking on my doe, Sunnybrook Yoko. She is....pregnant! Her PSPB (Pregnancy-Specific Protein B) level was a whooping 0.611! The level required for a pregnant result is anything greater than 0.158! I was kinda desperately curious to be sure she was pregnant, not just getting fat, so I sent in a sample last week. Today was the report day for the pregnancy test!

Also, she is negative for Johne's disease and CAE. Her due date is getting closer, March 8th is almost right around the corner! That is a certain due date, since she and her blue eyed hunk only had one day together.

I am thinking pink, since I really think I want to keep a daughter from her!












































































































(no she doesn't have that many babies in her, but she is looking like a wide load!)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:kidred::kidred:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Whoot Whoot!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:dance: Exciting!!


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool!!! I hope you get your pink! So biotracking will do Johnes too? I used them for my CAE last year and if they will do the Johnes too maybe I will add that test this year as well. May I ask how much they charge for both?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Once and done! Gotta love a doe like that!


----------

